# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Hivemind, self-driving software for defense, Shield AI, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Shield AI

Home page - shield.ai/hivemind

----------


## Airicist

Shield AI - fixed-wing UAS autonomy and advanced teaming
July 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Shield AI Raises $90 Million in Series C Funding from Point72 Ventures and other investors"
Self-driving software company to invest in deployment of new strategic AI systems for Defense industry

February 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Shield AI awarded max AFWERX STRATFI contract focused on operational, intelligent swarming aircraft and eVTOL autonomy"
Award expands the integration of Shield AI's Hivemind™ autonomy software into various military and commercial platforms

January 27, 2022

----------

